# Introductions



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help?

DH and I are beginning introductions tomorrow with a little pink. We are really nervous and excited all rolled into one.
Should we take a present for LO or not? She has already had our family book passed on by her SW on the day if panel but it doesn't feel right not to take anything with us.

We have planning meeting @ 9.30 then to FC house to meet our LO so could call at Toys r Us on the way. She is 13 months old.

Any advice would be greatfully received

AJ xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations! Our lo was 9months when we met her - we took a couple of toys on the first day of intros. Good luck - introductions are the most amazing but also testing and tiring thing to do but so, so worth it when you bring lo home for keeps 💕   xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Hiya, congratulations what an exciting time, for both of ours I made sure I took handbag toys, so not wrapped as presents but toys in my bag for them to toddle over and find easily which broke the ice, good luck


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

Our little lady was 15m but we didn't take any gifts for intros. As it was she was poorly during intros anyway and wasn't interested in any toys she just wanted cuddles.

Good luck! Hope today has gone brilliant and made all of your dreams come true x


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Enjoy intros. An exciting time!
We didn't take any presents for LO. I did take a little cuddly toy fairy that she played with but it ended up getting lost in all her other toys for a bit! I don't think you need to take a 'present' but maybe a couple of toys in your bag. Enjoy X


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

AJ - congrats on your LO. hope today went well with or without the gift. 


if i remember correctly from a few years back we are in the same area.....how did you get around continuing treatment while waiting for a match? i'm guessing we are definitely not in the same agency as that would be a no-no in ours....but we may come across each other in toddler groups or meet ups you never know, all the different agencies seem to just mix it up. there is quite a lot going on for little ones   


good luck for the rest of intros


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your replies. Our first day has been amazing- she is beyond gorgeous & way beyond our expectations.

We did rush around this morning & bought a few things, not really knowing if we needed to or not. Decided after planning meeting & driving to FC house only to take one in my bag but when we got there FC emptied some of LO's toys on the floor and we all played together with her toys so the one I took stayed in my bag after all.
Can't wait for tomorrow now  

Ritzi... The process hit a hurdle after our approval panel & a link fell through. It was an awful experience where SW's were blaming each other and we had a senior manager involved. The whole thing looked like it wasn't going anywhere so I decided to carry on with DE ivf. We didn't have any other links or very much contact from them for about a year, then out of the blue they contacted us with a link for our LO. They didn't ask any questions and we didn't volunteer any information about what we had been doing during the time waiting. 

AJ xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad it went well AJ

I cant believe social service didn't contact you in a year   ....but fabulous to be matched to a little one out of the blue - just shows you never know what goes on behind the scenes. 

you were very brave carrying on with treatment then as i guess if they found out that would have been the end...one to keep quiet about now   

hopefully you will have lots of info about the support group and toddler groups available and find a comfy place in one of them.....with all the mergers there is a lot going on   

good luck


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Last day of intros today- exhausting but truly amazing. LO' s  SW to visit us in the morning to see her in our home & review meeting in the afternoon. Then 'hopefully' we will be left in peace by the powers that be to enjoy our precious gift in life.

I'm looking forward to trying out all the playgroups and as you said Ritzi there are lots of things going on locally here  there must be one that we would feel at home in- hopefully I will see you in one

AJ xx


----------

